# Did I smoke beetle eggs?



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

I enjoyed a Partagas Culebras at a herf I hosted yesterday. Kept looking at the stick (more so than usual) because of its odd, twisted shape. All of a sudden I see these white pustules I just smoked. I hope this photo does them justice. I went with the super-large size for max magnification.

Anyone have any idea of what these are?


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I dunno, but if so, nothing like boiled beetle eggs!:dr


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

Beetle eggs are virtually microscopic, so that's not it. It could be a cocoon, I guess.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> I dunno, but if so, nothing like boiled beetle eggs!:dr


I prefer mine steamed with a little hollandaise, but to each his own.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

ummm popcorn.. never seen anything like that but it'd be interesting to hear on what it may be


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

burninator said:


> I prefer mine steamed with a little hollandaise, but to each his own.


mmmm! Bon Appetit!


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

i like mine with bacon!


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Agree with the others, eggs are probably too small to notice. Even a full grown beetle would boil and pop.(Like ant under a magnifying glass:r)
Whatever that is I am glad I didnt smoke it!:bn


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

if i had to guess, prolly leaf plus oils from the leaf...


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

if i was a betting man, i would bet it was an egg fixing to become a larvae...


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Since it was a _Culebra_, maybe they were snake eggs?


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Did you dissect it further?


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

zemekone said:


> if i had to guess, prolly leaf plus oils from the leaf...


:tpd: Seen it many times as I smoked. If you have a torch, put it close the end of lit cigar and you will see them form.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ha ha ha! Eggs.....:r It's the oils from the leaves. If you put the lighter to them again they will just bubble more. 

I like the snake eggs the best! :tu Doesn't cocaine sizzle like that? :r:bn


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

NCRadioMan said:


> :tpd: Seen it many times as I smoked. If you have a torch, put it close the end of lit cigar and you will see them form.


Yep. I was just noticing this the other night with a SCdlH Oficio when I forgot to grab a strip of cedar.


----------



## Big Dawg (Sep 1, 2006)

Off subject a bit, but kudos for such a fantastic shot! :tu

Great photography, just too bad it wasn't something a little more aesthetic.


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

Big Dawg said:


> Off subject a bit, but kudos for such a fantastic shot! :tu
> 
> Great photography, just too bad it wasn't something a little more aesthetic.


Personally, I thought the arrow was a nice touch. :tu Doesn't even let one wander over the rest of the photo.


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Did you find little curly shoes and a hat? If so they could be Keebler elf nuts. :ss


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm surprised the cigar burned at all with that big arrowhead in it. Bet the draw was tight as hell.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

they look like tabacco flavored nerds.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

khubli said:


> they look like tabacco flavored nerds.


 :r:r They are shaped exactly like Nerds.


----------



## Will_S (Jan 2, 2008)

Beetle eggs are tobacco too. Just a little more highly organized (in the genetic sense) than usual


----------



## Namerifrats (Jan 24, 2008)

Smoked Cigar nuts, Oh!!!


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

thats interesting, never seen that before!
oils!


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

You smoked that Vin?! AHAHAHAHAHA

I had one of the other thirds of the culebra (stearns the last third) and decided not to look at my ash after Vin showed us that. It was so good I didn't care what I was smoking. We guessed beetle larvae or something but didn't spend a lot of time worrying about it. Well Ben and I didn't, Vin spent a few minutes taking pics then nubbed it.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

zemekone said:


> if i had to guess, prolly leaf plus oils from the leaf...


Ding Ding....the first winner! This is a crust of a big glob of oil. like the white spots you see on the outside of an ash from a cigar that had a toothy wrapper.


----------



## Gone Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> Ding Ding....the first winner! This is a crust of a big glob of oil. like the white spots you see on the outside of an ash from a cigar that had a toothy wrapper.


Wow !
I was about to u Thanks for the info.. I would have done so if I noticed it while I was out partiying down and not had this bit off info.:ss


----------



## kzm007 (Jul 3, 2008)

Gone Dave said:


> Wow !
> I was about to u Thanks for the info.. I would have done so if I noticed it while I was out partiying down and not had this bit off info.:ss


Thank God lol. Next time, if ever, it'd be cool to see the oil broken open and magnified...just a thought 

Kegan :cb


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

zemekone said:


> if i had to guess, prolly leaf plus oils from the leaf...


Yep.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

SmokinApe said:


> if i was a betting man, i would bet it was an egg fixing to become a larvae...


guess I lose! I would have gone with this answer...

Nice photo by the way!


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

So if I hear popping then it's eggs...otherwise something growing with the increasing additon of heat is just oils? dammit..I threw away that little RyJ because I though it was mold or some freakin mushroom..


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Great picture and it led to an entertaining and informative thread!

Thanks!
:tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm pretty sure it's poop. :tu


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

In answer to your original question, yes, you probably did smoke beetle eggs....but those ain't them.


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> Ding Ding....the first winner! This is a crust of a big glob of oil. like the white spots you see on the outside of an ash from a cigar that had a toothy wrapper.


Yep, Seen it many times. Usually after I hit it with a torch on the relight.


----------



## Fullycanvassed (May 25, 2008)

It's not beetle eggs. 
Just restating what's been said, but that's 99.9% chance just an overtorched cigar - in some cigars, the oils/ash start bubbling if a blue jet flame hits it directly for more than few seconds. Still smokeable in most instances :ss


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Burnt oils in any form are fine. 
Then I look up and burninator had beat me to another punch...you have smoked beetle eggs your entire smoking career. They don't even have to pop to be there, so try not to think about it much.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Just need some beetle bacon and a cup of coffee to go with it and you have the perfect breakfast.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm sure you have smoked worse things in your lifetime. 


Great shot though.


----------



## Airborne RU (Oct 7, 2006)

I think the important question is "did it taste good?"


----------



## xibbumbero (Feb 20, 2006)

Do they taste like chicken? X:cb


----------

